# Tree type question?



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Howdy all,

I was discussing Beech (wood?) a little with Daren, and a local guy here says that there is a difference between Beech and Beechwood? I can't seem to find anything about it in my studies. And was wondering if any of you knew? 
This is mostly for curiosity or if they start falling down (we won't cut them down). My father has a stand of virgin wood with over 50 of these (a ton of red oak too). Thanks.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Also... a red oak just fell from a storm. This is from the small log I milled up (previous thread). I plan on cutting these in to 8 1/2 foot lengths and taking them to a local guy with a mill. I don't have enough machinery anymore to carry them longer than 8 1/2 feet.
You guys got me on this milling kick! Dang you! :laughing:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, that is an awesome Beech tree :thumbsup:. I found a reference in an old i.d. book that hornbeam, also called ironwood, used to be called blue beech and swamp beech. The wood was called beechwood when converted to lumber. How old is that local guy? The book I found it in was published in 1924. Nothing new I have mentioned it.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I looked up Beechwood and the only use I found of that term is in referring collectively to the 10 species of beech world wide. Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beechwood

It must be the circle he runs with.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Hornbeam is still known as blue beech and a.k.a musclewood. But it's hophornbeam that is more correctly called ironwood. But people confuse the two so much that I guess it no longer matters.

We've got some of those nice beeches around here:














Also good for carving intials:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Those are American Beech leaves in your first pictures. I have never heard anyone say beechwood was different than beech either. I mean beech is a beech ? That is a heck of a tree BTW.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Blue Beech rarely gets over 5" in dia.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Recently a guy stopped in (heard about the trees) and wanted to see them. He said the Beech was worthless and offered $50 a tree. He also said that about the only thing beech was good for was pallets :huh:? 
Seems like everywhere you look you find Beech pallets laying around:shifty:.
The picture I sent isn't even the biggest one. Needless to say we don't plan on letting anyone in there period. (We'll take the falls).

Thanks for the help.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Dirtclod:

_"It must be the circle he runs with."

_I'm just starting to realize what kind of a cutthroat business lumber is. From now on I don't trust anything anyone (local) says. These guys are chomping at the bit to take down this stand of trees.

But, by the way - your comment cracked me up. :yes:


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I didn't mean for it to sound like I was taking a shot at him. You run into a lot of local definitions when it comes to common names of trees.

I can't figure out why the beech in your area is only being used for pallet lumber. Maybe it's just the area you're in.

The research I did on beech lumber prices put it in there with white ash. It's used for furniture, pulp, water containers and even veneer. I suspect you may have some that qualify for veneer. 

You're doing the right thing holding on to them. In the meantime maybe you should talk to a forester. It'll cost some money but he can grade them and give you some estimated worth.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Check out Pollmeir's steamed Beech lumber prices :}:}:} Oh yeah 50 bucks a tree eh? Shoulda planted a few over the hole ya tossed him into :}:L}


----------



## OpaDC (Mar 13, 2008)

*beach tree*

until I saw pictures, I thought this was what everyone meant by beech tree, just misspelled :w00t:


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

:laughing:

irate: That looks like a beechnut's take on it. :boat:


 The only tree I've seen like that around here is on TV...and it allways had a tall cold one next to it, and a tanned beauty tending the cold one.

BTW - what are them things hanging off of it? Orange coconuts? :smartass:


----------

